# Acceptances to RMC - When sent out?



## Arch33

1. Around when does the RMC send out acceptance?
and
2. If I do get into RMC when will I have to do some sort of training before hand during this coming summer?




Thanks


----------



## mantai

My application to the royal military college was recently sent to the admissions board. I have finished the aptitude test, the medical and the interview and was deemed suitable for the canadian forces. Im worried that i might not get in to the school simply because it was sent out right before the deadline, does anyone know if this will effect their decision? Waiting to hear back from the only school you want to go to takes alot of patience, im wondering if anyone knows how long it will take for me to hear back on whether or not i am accepted. Also, does the decision get made right when my application gets there or are they saved for a certain date and are all processed at the same time?


----------



## SupersonicMax

My advise:  You did what you had to do in order to complete your application.  Now, stop worrying (I know it's hard) and let people that are paid to make those decisions do their job 

Good Luck,

Max


----------



## benny88

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> stop worrying... Good Luck,
> 
> Max



+1

   If they wanted it in a week before the deadline, they'd make the deadline a week before the deadline.  Best of luck!


----------



## George Wallace

Of course you mustn't forget the Canada Post Factor.


----------



## CFR FCS

mantai,
Actually the selection board sits for the first round on 5 Feb so your file is is there in lots of time. Last year RMC had four or five selection boards. So people are selected and when they get a Civie U scholarship offer in May  / June they turn down their RMC offer. Good luck and don't worry.


----------



## mantai

thanks for all the advice, ill try to be a little more patient haha. I just have one last question, I have been reading the other threads on this site and it appears that in previous years the admission board sat in may/june and as CFR FCS said this year they sit in february. did they change it to an earlier date this year or is it still the same?


----------



## HockeyDude007

Hello all!
I am hoping that there is a recruiter out there that may shed some light here, but of course anyone else is welcome to add their 2 cents!

I recently applied for ROTP and was told that the selection board would be deciding around late Jan/ early Feb.
I was curious about how long after are the candidates informed, and secondly, are you informed that you did not get accepted? 

Thanks very much!  - HD007


----------



## IntlBr

They will inform you if an offer of employment is not forth-coming.

Now, I'm also just an applicant - but from my understanding, the offers will begin to appear early February, and continue coming out for the entire month.

Along with these offers will be some "not great news" calls, again, AFAIK.

Good luck!


----------



## rmc_hopeful

I'm in the same boat. Applying to the university that I've wanted to go to for about 8 yrs and waiting isn't sitting too well. However, I just got received my first admissions letter from a Civilian University, so at least I'll go somewhere in September.

Good Luck Guys! And hopefully we'll all see each other on  IAP in July!


----------



## aesop081

rmc_hopeful said:
			
		

> Applying to the university that I've wanted to go to for about 8 yrs and waiting isn't sitting too well.



 :crybaby:


----------



## benny88

C'mon Aviator, surely you remember your application process. Be nice.


----------



## jalara

The first wave of selctions for ROTP is done. The board sat earlier this week. Now it will take a little while for the recruiters to be told who got it, but you should be calling to check on your file every 2 weeks anyway.

You MUST get into university in order to join under the ROTP plan. The military does not have any bearing on a university's decision. If you have not received your unoversity acceptance, and you are selected for ROTP, you will receive a "Conditional Offer".  It is conditional upon you getting accepted to university on your own.

Now, if you did not get selected in the first wave of selections, there will be a second. This will incude the seats that others have turned down or not received their acceptance for university. You'd be surprised how many people may turn it down.... signing a -10-12 year contract will do that to someone. 

Note: For every month of subsidization, you owe back two months of service. This service starts AFTER your education is complete.

All in all - best of luck to you. I know the waiting is hell, but for those who get accepted, it will be worth it!


----------



## HockeyDude007

just to clarify the above post, it is 2 months of service for every month of subsidization up to a maximum of 5 years. that being said, depending on your course reports and outstanding performance, you may be offered a contract at the end of your phase 4 that could be longer that 5 years, for example 7 or 8, based on your performance. on the opposite, if your performance is sub par, you may only get a 5 year contract ( what your obligated to do). this is what i was told during my interviews at the CFRC. 

if people could give a shout to everyone on here about their call backs, im sure i wouldn't be the only person interested! good luck all!


----------



## dwalter

jalara said:
			
		

> The first wave of selctions for ROTP is done. The board sat earlier this week. Now it will take a little while for the recruiters to be told who got it, but you should be calling to check on your file every 2 weeks anyway.



Shouldn't the CFRC be calling us or sending us a letter telling people they have been accepted, rather than us calling and pestering them (Which for some of us we have done many times during the application process). Last I heard from my recruiters, I wouldn't be hearing anything until the end of the month, however when I do hear back, I'll be sure to let everyone know. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and a smile on my face until then!


----------



## Perfect_Clark

Does anyone know how the ROTP acceptances work for aircrew applicants? I have aircrew booked for the end of February so of course I can't get accepted unless I pass that.... so would I receive a conditional offer or something?


----------



## SupersonicMax

When I joined a few years ago, I applied in december, got an answer mid-May.  Don't sweat guys.

Max


----------



## ballz

Perfect_Clark said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how the ROTP acceptances work for aircrew applicants? I have aircrew booked for the end of February so of course I can't get accepted unless I pass that.... so would I receive a conditional offer or something?



I was thinking the same thing. You'd think they'd want you to do aircrew before the selection process.


----------



## ChaosTheory

Well... I went to ACS and I hadn't been given an acceptance yet.

Then when they gave me an offer, it was for CELE and not Pilot.


----------



## IntlBr

I believe offers will start trickling out this week.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Lumber

IntlBr said:
			
		

> I believe offers will start trickling out this week.



Don't know where you got this information. If you're working in a CFRC or at the CFRG HQ in Borden then I understand, but having gone through the process and talked with many, many others who have, offers don't come out until the spring, in April and May. Last minute offers will go out as late as August, just before the semester starts.


----------



## IntlBr

Not as far as I've heard at least.

The first selection board sat last week, and offers will begin to come out this week, and through to the end of the month, when another board will sit, repeating the process.

Again, this is not AFAIK, its As Far As I've Heard (from the CFRC).


----------



## dwalter

My CFRC told me something similar to what IntlBr heard. They told me to expect to hear from them by the end of February.


----------



## billypark

I called my recruiting centre today.  The man on the phone told me that they would get the results in March (CFRC Vancouver).


----------



## stefwills

I missed the first selection board that sat in early February, but my interviewer told me that they were going to be sending offers starting at the end of February for those who were selected on the first board.

Note: This is information from CFRC Ottawa.


----------



## billypark

This is related to RMC and falls under the ROTP category, so please don't move my post.  This thread is current, and many people post on it.  I hope to get good answers on this thread.

The question I am about to ask can be best answered by people who have already through the RMC/ROTP process.  

Eventhough I am quite confident that I will at least get an offer for ROTP (I'm still very nervous, don't get me wrong), I am trying to come up with a backup emergency plan, in case something goes wrong.

From personal experience, how hard is it to get into RMC/ROTP during your first year of post-secondary? meaning I would apply for RMC/ROTP during my first year at university (probably UBC or SFU). And also, is it much more difficult to get into CF as a Direct Entry Officer?

AND YES, I already used the search function, and the few answers I found for my question were not the kind I was hoping for.

Thanks for your time,
Billy Park


----------



## aesop081

billypark said:
			
		

> AND YES, I already used the search function, and the few answers I found for my question were not the kind I was hoping for.



They did not answer your question or you didnt like that answers you got ?


----------



## billypark

What I mean is that they didn't really apply to my situation.  I also did not like the answers because of that.


----------



## aesop081

billypark said:
			
		

> What I mean is that they didn't really apply to my situation.  I also did not like the answers because of that.



Thanks. I was just curious. Sometimes we get folks that read that "no you will not be able to do this" and just dont like to hear it. I dont know what the answer to your question is but i hope you find it.


----------



## billypark

Thanks, and I know what you mean about people taking it the wrong way.  
People assume admins are being bossy, but sometimes the admins just want to clear something up.


----------



## Perfect_Clark

billypark said:
			
		

> Thanks, and I know what you mean about people taking it the wrong way.
> People assume admins are being bossy, but sometimes the admins just want to clear something up.



Well, I'm applying in my 3rd year for them to subsidize my 4th, and having no problems with it. As long as you have a year left you're good to go.


----------



## dwalter

I'm waiting to hear back from my application. I'm in first year at UBC, and after my whole application process, they told me I had a very good shot at getting accepted, provided 12 people didn't all have absolutely stunning, gold leaf applications with cheques stapled to the inside. Best thing to do, apply, wait, and see. If it doesn't turn out, you can either apply again, wait until you graduate and try for DEO, go NCM, or find a different career. You do have a few choices if you aren't picked the first time.


----------



## mantai

i just got my call today, ill be headin off to rmc next year. greatest day of my life!! Waiting was hell but it was well worth it


----------



## aesop081

my name is jonas said:
			
		

> greatest day of my life!!



greatest day of your life *so far*

 ;D


----------



## mantai

haha yes im sure this will be a catalyst for many more greatest days of my life   ;D


----------



## aesop081

my name is jonas said:
			
		

> haha yes im sure this will be a catalyst for many more greatest days of my life   ;D



and some "worse day of my life' too......don't forget about those  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> and some "worse day of my life' too......don't forget about those  ;D



Gonna be lots of those, trust us.


----------



## IntlBr

Congrats Jonas!

Do you mind telling us where you are in the country?

I'm just curious which CFRCs are starting to get the word!


----------



## mantai

im in calgary alberta.. the cfrc said  they were one of the first centers  to hear from rmc but it shouldnt be long for the word to start getting out. good luck to everyone, i hope you  all get to feel as happy as i do


----------



## IntlBr

Wow!  I'm in Southern Ontario - I thought the odds were decent I'd get word before the Westerners did!

Again, congrats.  What occupation?


----------



## tree hugger

Best way to celebrate - go for a run!


----------



## mantai

armoured, im hoping im able to remuster to air crew. i had to choose armoured so i could meet the deadline. im not too sure if it will be a simple process though


----------



## HockeyDude007

good stuff jonas! i'm out here in halifax on the edge of my seat now by your news! perhaps you might consider sticking with the combat arms! haha


----------



## Mike Baker

my name is jonas said:
			
		

> *A*rmoured, *I'm * hoping *I'm* able to remuster to air crew. *I * had to choose armoured so *I* could meet the deadline.* I'm * not too sure if it will be a simple process though.


There, fixed that for you


----------



## SupersonicMax

my name is jonas said:
			
		

> i just got my call today, ill be headin off to rmc next year. *greatest day of my life*!! Waiting was hell but it was well worth it



Wait till you get there, your idea of greatest day will change 

Max


----------



## Lumber

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Wait till you get there, your idea of greatest day will change
> 
> Max



I was going to hit this point, but I didn't want to be the cynic and scare the new recruits. Thanks for beating me to it


----------



## benny88

my name is jonas said:
			
		

> armoured, im hoping im able to remuster



   Good luck, you'll need it. I hope your recruiter didn't just say "Take armour, you can switch to pilot/airnav whenever you want." becuase it can be a long process and you're not guaranteed anything. Sorry to be cynical, I'm sure you're a strong candidate, so kick ass!


----------



## dwalter

Congratulations! This makes me excited that I'll hear soon too. I like this idea of the western folks hearing back sooner (Being in BC) but perhaps the Rockies will get in the way of the flow of information! Someone should look into that, anyone here from com research, or a Sig O want to find out if mountains stop candidates from hearing back?


----------



## IntlBr

I'm anxious for them to call - I'd like to know either way, but I'm a kinda ( ) hoping its good news!

I think I'm going to wait a week, and call my CFRC Det if they haven't called me by then.


----------



## glider742

I just got my call today. Going to RMC for a BEng


----------



## IntlBr

Congrats!

Mind telling us for which occupation - and which CFRC your file is with?


----------



## glider742

Occupation is Pilot so Air Ops until after first year and my file is with CFRC Ottawa


----------



## mantai

Congrats glider, see you in the fall!


----------



## benny88

glider742 said:
			
		

> Air Ops until after first year



   I'm a pilot and I have no idea what that means.


----------



## glider742

benny88 said:
			
		

> I'm a pilot and I have no idea what that means.


From what i heard starting this year if you are going ROTP they don't decide if you go pilot or Air Nav until the end of first year.


----------



## benny88

glider742 said:
			
		

> From what i heard starting this year if you are going ROTP they don't decide if you go pilot or Air Nav until the end of first year.



  Sorry to be cynical, but who the HELL told you that? I don't think the CF can enroll you without telling you your trade...anyone?

  What about people who only pass the the pilot portion of ASC and not the Nav tests? Or vice-versa? Or people who are medically fit for one and not the other? What the hell is going on?

Edited to ask more incredulous questions.


----------



## IntlBr

Yes - this is the manner which which people are being enrolled this year.  New thing they're trying.

I am one of the exceptions, as a "senior applicant" and a CT.


----------



## glider742

IntlBr said:
			
		

> Yes - this is the manner which which people are being enrolled this year.  New thing they're trying.
> 
> I am one of the exceptions, as a "senior applicant" and a CT.


I am also a "senior applicant" whats a CT?


----------



## IntlBr

Component Transfer - I'm in the militia.


----------



## HockeyDude007

isn't it being done by groupings? such as myself for example, my choices were armour, arty, then infantry, which all belong to the land operations group. so essentially, as it was explained to me, im applying to the land operations group, where as if i am selected, my trade within that group well be decided after phase II.


----------



## rmc_hopeful

It seems like everyone is starting to get calls but me 

Is it traditional for people in Newfoundland to found out last? Because it seems that way with everything else. I'm going insane waiting. And it's even harder now that I know that some people have already been accepted.


----------



## tree hugger

rmc_hopeful said:
			
		

> Is it traditional for people in Newfoundland to found out last?



It's the weird time zone thing.   ;D


----------



## Perfect_Clark

rmc_hopeful said:
			
		

> It seems like everyone is starting to get calls but me
> 
> Is it traditional for people in Newfoundland to found out last? Because it seems that way with everything else. I'm going insane waiting. And it's even harder now that I know that some people have already been accepted.



I'm in Southern Ontario and have no word yet either. Don't worry.


----------



## IntlBr

Ditto - I'm going to wait until next week, and then call.  I'm sure they're busy enough calling people if they've got news, and they may not have the information from Borden yet.


----------



## HockeyDude007

no worries yet. im in halifax area and was told sometime in feb, so i will wait untill the end of the month if i don't hear anything by then!


----------



## rmc_hopeful

tree hugger said:
			
		

> It's the weird time zone thing.   ;D



you are now my hero. i laughed so hard  at that, i forgot my stress and anxiety for a minute


----------



## tree hugger

Good.  Now go for a run!


----------



## dwalter

No one told me any of these odd ideas about being assigned to a broad group instead of a specific trade right away, then again I only qualify for a few trades due to my vision, and the fact that I'm already almost done my first year of Civvi U, and wanting to stay there haha.


----------



## HockeyDude007

im just finishing my first year at civie uni too. perhaps because i was qualified for more options that how they described it too me. the recruiter told me that you would be given an offer of rotp, but that waiting untill the end of phase II helps discern who is more suited to what trade? it all seems clear as mud to me at this stage of the game.


----------



## dwalter

I guess it depends on the choices you put down. See I only applied for INT, mainly cause that's pretty nearly the only one I can do with a V4, and Log is just not my cup of tea. So that is probably why it is an all or nothing offer for me.


----------



## IntlBr

You should ask your recruiter tomorrow dwalter.

I know that because of my situation as a senior applicant, and a CT, I was brought in under last year's recruiting system - but the standard for the majority this year is the new occupational grouping standard.

Land Ops, Land Support, you get the idea.

Look into it!  Better to ask now before they potentially offer you something different out of left field.


----------



## dwalter

Well I know when I submitted my application last year it was under that system. If I get thrown a curve ball, well I guess I'll take that as it comes. I would call the recruiters, but I have a bio mid term tomorrow and I'd rather focus on that without suddenly finding out "Oh hey, you won't get offered INT, you will get an ambiguous offer." 

To me that seems like a rather poor way of doing it compared to the old way, because now someone might end up in a job they don't actually want. Like me with Log haha. Not that I have anything against Log Os, it's just that I had been looking forward to an operational trade until my vision threw me a curve ball, so INT was the only choice that really appealed to me. Well that and MP O, but they have some special selection center for that now it seems.


----------



## IntlBr

I absolutely hear you on that, and I too am skeptical about the new system.

Lets just hope we're both at CFSMI in a few years!


----------



## Perfect_Clark

The general thing only applies to high school apps to ROTP, dwalter. I'm applying for ROTP as well, but I'm in 3rd year at a civvie u so I get to pick my occupations. If I were applying in high school, I'd only be slotted for air, land, or sea; nothing specific.


----------



## IntlBr

Ah yes, thats what it was.  I'm really hoping to hear soon.  From what I can tell of the other INT candidates on here seem competetive - I'm just worried there are 50 more "just like us" out there!


----------



## dwalter

Ah perfect! That makes a lot more sense now, and makes me a little less worried about what job i will get. Now I just have to feel nervous about actually getting accepted, because as IntBr says, the INT candidates are all well qualified and there might be a good number of them, and only 12 spots. Oh well, I just hope it turns out well. Otherwise I might have to do something insane like switch to nursing, and go in as a NO.


----------



## IntlBr

I'm just listening to "I Wanna Be In the Cavalry" by Corb Lund to get me through it, haha - as the Intelligence Branch is descendant of the Corps of Guides - a cavalry force!

Just for everyone's information.. apparently offers are now getting sent out in Halifax too.

Edit: now getting sent out, corrected from "not" getting sent out.  :slaphead:


----------



## dwalter

Wouldn't that be cool if the INT branch could be like some of the Infantry and Armour regiments and have the traditional 1700s style uniforms? (Who knows, maybe they get to) I was looking at the different ceremonial traditional dress that some of the regiments wear, and think it is a really cool idea. I bet someone in an infantry or armour unit is going to tell me those uniforms are bloody uncomfortable. 

To get me through the wait I've been listening to Iron Maiden and studying for biology haha. Definitely a difference in waiting strategies eh?


----------



## IntlBr

I'm writing papers... practicing my analytical skills! haha


----------



## dwalter

Speaking of analytical skills, the RAF website has a mini game to test your skill as an RAF INT O. I nailed it 100% when I did it. Silly sort of, but a lot of fun none the less. 

Now I know people say INT is purple, but from what the CFRC tells me element does matter somewhat since each element needs different types of intelligence, like army using a lot of human intelligence, and air force using image intellegence. So I'm curious as to what element you put down on your application IntBr. (You can guess that I put down air force, though I wouldn't mind army at all.)


----------



## IntlBr

I said Army, but told them I'd be open to anything.  I've been army for a few years now (not that it really matters), but I like the Army INT stuff the most.

If they don't offer me INT (although that was my only occupation choice), I hope they come back with something else (a counter-offer, if you will) - although they likely will not.


EDIT:

Hmmmm.. you mean this game? http://www.rafcareers.com/altitude/games/suave/gameloader_raf.swf

Very funny game, by the way!


----------



## dwalter

I have heard of a few people getting offered alternate offers. I think if the forces wants a person badly enough based on their file, they might try to give them something. 

Wrong game, but that one is quite funny. The one I am thinking of is: http://83.231.132.245/raf/IO/RAf_IO.html


----------



## aesop081

all you IntO wannabes....take it somewhere else. The title of this thread is NOT "IntO acceptance - when sent out ?"

Milnet.ca staff


----------



## dwalter

Sorry CDN Aviator, topic got a little bit away from us. Back to the regular show!

Has anyone from BC heard anything yet?


----------



## HockeyDude007

hey IntlBr, whats this you say about CFRC Halifax making some calls? interesting how the grapevine works huh? haha anything you can pass along would be mighty appreciated!

-HD007


----------



## IntlBr

All I've heard from an acquaintance out in Halifax is that one of this chaps friends was called today, and told he's been accepted to RMC.

I'd wait until the end of the business day tomorrow if you're going to call - just give them time to call you first, I know they prefer it that way.


----------



## HockeyDude007

yeah for sure! good for the fellow too! i figured i will wait untill the end of the month since i was told "sometime" in Feb. this feels like a great time of year though! its like christmas, except you don't know when its coming...or if you will get anything hahaha  cheers


----------



## dwalter

HockeyDude007 said:
			
		

> [T]his feels like a great time of year though! its like Christmas, except you don't know when its coming...or if you will get anything hahaha  cheers



That is the best analogy I've heard all day! 

Best of luck in your application HockeyDude007.


----------



## rmc_hopeful

So, if Halifax is getting calls out, that means I shoudn't be too far behind! 
 God I hate waiting


----------



## airman87

I received my conditional offer to RMC for pilot today. Now all I have to do is pass ASC and my Meds.  I’m in Ontario, anyone else?


----------



## angri

airman87 said:
			
		

> I received my conditional offer to RMC for pilot today. Now all I have to do is pass ASC and my Meds.  I’m in Ontario, anyone else?


Did you receive it by mail or by phone?


----------



## Perfect_Clark

I just got conditional ROTP from CFRC Kitchener. 

dwalter, this is important for you: even though during the application process I was told I'd get a specific occupation, the CFRC has just found out too that you instead get accepted to a general category. 

I hope everyone else gets a call soon


----------



## IntlBr

Congrats Clark!  What grouping??

I caved, and called Kitchener today.. haha - turns out my file is still "at selection" because they need to review my prior service.

Hmmm.. I was told to call back next week, so hopefully this is all leading to good things.


----------



## HockeyDude007

awesome Clark! perhaps mine will have the same ordeal as yours IntlBr, since I am also a CT.


----------



## IntlBr

I just got the call!

Unfortunately, I didn't get an occupation - I'm Land Operations Support.

Best day of my life.  Ever.


----------



## HockeyDude007

awesome man!! im getting pumped now!


----------



## airman87

No praise for me? 



			
				Perfect_Clark said:
			
		

> dwalter, this is important for you: even though during the application process I was told I'd get a specific occupation, the CFRC has just found out too that you instead get accepted to a general category.



This is true for Air Operations ROTP which include pilot, anav and AEC. All dependant on factors including the CFAT, interview, education and passing the anav/ASC tests.


----------



## HockeyDude007

sorry airman87! miss your post there, congrats! its awesome so many are getting their calls! hopefully mine will come next week, as now it is past 1700 on a friday haha so do people know if they will be attending IAP this summer? or have you still to find all that out?


----------



## dwalter

Well even if I end up getting Air Operations Support, that would be fine by me, as would Land Ops Support. Then again support often means Log doesn't it? Oh well, maybe I'd like it, who knows.


----------



## breezie

Hi all, this is my first post here, but I thought some of you would be interested to hear that I just got into RMC! Just got the call at work today (so hard trying to play it cool, cause my bosses have no clue!), and I got my second choice, Air Nav for Air Operations Support. Waaay cool! My first choice was intelligence, but air nav is a bloody nice second! My grandad used to be Air Nav in WWII in New Zealand. Anyway, I did my aptitude test and whatnot in Comox in November last year, they came up from Victoria. So, best of luck to all of you who are still waiting! Hope your phone calls come soon!

Oh, got told I would be doing my basic training after my 1st year at RMC, anyone ever hear of this happening? I don't care either way, just was expecting to go to basic and learn the ropes, then head to RMC.


----------



## breezie

Thanks for that, I didn't know that. I figure either way, I'll have a kick ass job! Hopefully I'll do alright at RMC without basic training, I'm a 5'1" woman and I may just need some help over that damn wall!!


----------



## HockeyDude007

congrats on the news breezie! i was waiting again today for the call...its getting harder and harder to wait and im trying to resist calling them! patience is a virtue as they say haha


----------



## tabernac

Congrats breezie! I got accepted today as well, for Sea Operations (aka MARS), which was my first choice. Possibly the best phone call I've ever received.

I got told the same thing for BOTC (IAP), so I guess everyone who's accepted this year does it summer 2009. What we will be doing is 4 week RMC intro course, at RMC. I don't know if this was the practice in earlier years, but I do know that my reporting date to RMC is August 3rd.

Good luck to everyone else! There's still another two rounds of selections (IIRC).


----------



## breezie

Thanks for that cheeky monkey (love the handle by the way!), that clears things up a bit! I'll probably be on the same course as you then. I haven't been given any more details, was told that would come in a few weeks.

Can't wait to get into my scarlets!! I'll look hot! :-*


----------



## Lumber

Oh yes, and to stay on topic,

Congratulations too all of you who obtained your early acceptances,

I wish I had received mine early, it would have saved me a lot of sweat and worry!

See you around the college, have fun on FYOP


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Topic has been cleaned up.  

For those wishing to further discuss the rigors of service and its expectations, where I am not posting as a moderator, but a site member, the messages removed have been posted here.

*The Milnet.ca staff*


----------



## lex luger

Got the call on the 12th here from CFRC Saskatoon. They have to send my file down to Regina where I'm living. I applied for infantry and armour but the steno said first year infantry, armour, and artillery are being thrown in the same crap pile, and we'd get a chance to pick our trade depending on vacancies and how well we did during the year. I accepted my offer and they said I'd be shipping me out Aug 2nd. Don't really know where I'm going yet or what's in store for me, but I can worry about that later I got miles to run and push ups to do. 

Quite surprised I got a call this early considering I've been graduated for two years and I have just been working oil rigs since I got out of high school. I applied last year but I didn't make the cut. I guess I got lucky this year. Anyways, anybody else from Sask get the call let me know.


----------



## benny88

lex luger said:
			
		

> Don't really know where I'm going yet or what's in store for me, but I can worry about that later I got miles to run and push ups to do.



Best first post ever. Welcome to army.ca, and congrats!


----------



## trentonmilwife

Anyone from the Oshawa CFRC get their ROTP acceptance yet? Also for those of you across Canada who have received your acceptances are you only going to RMC or to CIVI-U?


----------



## Perfect_Clark

trentonmilwife said:
			
		

> Anyone from the Oshawa CFRC get their ROTP acceptance yet? Also for those of you across Canada who have received your acceptances are you only going to RMC or to CIVI-U?



Civi, got my acceptance last Friday.


----------



## lex luger

Oops I forgot to add, I'm going to RMC.


----------



## tabernac

trentonmilwife said:
			
		

> Anyone from the Oshawa CFRC get their ROTP acceptance yet? Also for those of you across Canada who have received your acceptances are you only going to RMC or to CIVI-U?



RMC for me, that's what I put as my first choice. I wouldn't complain with civie though.


----------



## SMP

I was told I'd have to wait until the end of the school year to find out whether I get an offer or not, I'm applying out of a Civi U with prior reserve service.


----------



## HockeyDude007

you would have to wait untill the end of your university year? what CFRC are you applying out of? are you planning on staying with your civie university? i think perhaps i might be in the same boat as you. they told me sometime in febuary (CFRC Halifax), but i am also applying from civie university as well as a CT from the reserves.

-HD007


----------



## SMP

I applied out of CFRC Charlottetown. I don't really understand why it takes so long, seeing as the first board sat on 29 Jan. Perhaps it has to do with people applying directly out of high school or something.


----------



## HockeyDude007

who knows, perhaps they want to make sure you passed your year of university, that sounds kinda of reasonable. were you told you needed to complete a CF express test for April?


----------



## Domagala

I was told from the CFRC London that Acceptances to RMC are being sent out at the beginning of February...   Half way through and nothing yet.   Called today and they said that they haven't heard back from RMC yet!  All this waiting sucks!  
-Domagala


----------



## dwalter

Well everyone, I was accepted today from CFRC Vancouver. Intelligence Officer, air element, subsidized to carry on at the University of British Columbia. I am more than a little bit stoked!


----------



## aesop081

dwalter said:
			
		

> I am more than a little bit stoked!



Rightfully so....Keep your priorities straight and carry on !


----------



## Domagala

Is anybody else going for Air Nav at RMC this year?
-Domagala


----------



## ocontrac

Geez, I'm dying here waiting!!!  Keeping ym fingers crossed!!!
Congrats to all of you who have gotten their calls! I hope I'm soon able to join the group of you!!!!


----------



## IntlBr

dwalter said:
			
		

> Well everyone, I was accepted today from CFRC Vancouver. Intelligence Officer, air element, subsidized to carry on at the University of British Columbia. I am more than a little bit stoked!



Wow, congrats dwalter!

PM Inbound!


----------



## trentonmilwife

Well I've gotten in as well; they found a way to make a square peg fit into a round hole  I'm ecstatic!!! For all of you who don't think you can fit in the box, trust me you can, just have to push and show your determination! I was able to get in as a mature student doing Distance Education through a Civi-U while staying where my hubby is posted!

By the way, along with the changes of not assigning specific trades (only element and trade groupings ie. Air - Support Ops, instead of Air- Log - HR), they are not running IAP this summer, instead it will be a full IAP/BOTP next summer, in the same manner as is currently done for the DEO's, so you won't get sworn in until August most likely. So note to all the Civi-U kids we will all have to make sure we keep up our physical shape and stamina, as we won't have the upper hand the RMC kids will have from being in a military school for 8 months before IAP/BOTP.

Wonder how we will get our kit issued to us or do we not get anything until next summer?


----------



## Perfect_Clark

Are you sure about that, trentonmilwife? When I got my call last week I was told that if I pass Aircrew then I'd be shipped off to BOTQ at St Jean on May 4th to start the course on the 5th. Isn't BOTQ the new name/another name for IAP+BOTP ? Or are they different? I am in ROTP (if I pass aircrew next week), btw.


----------



## trentonmilwife

I honestly don't know Perfect_Clark...maybe they are doing different trades differently...I take it you also aren't a highschool student right now? (otherwise wouldn't school be in till June). And yes, BOTQ is the same as IAP+BOTC/BOTP, and that would be great for you if you can do it all this summer, I actually asked if I could join the course on May 5th and they said they would look into it, so maybe if others are doing it, there is hope for me too. 

What CFRC are you dealing with?


----------



## Perfect_Clark

CFRC Kitchener. I've had my share of misinformation and mixed messages though so I wouldn't be surprised if one of us got the wrong info haha, but I was specifically told if I passed aircrew I'd be shipped off to St Jean from May 5-Aug 15th. And you're right, I'm in 3rd year at Laurier.

Congratulations, by the way!


----------



## Peters 219

I've been waiting for a call for a while and I've got a hunch that those who have received their calls already are mature students applying to ROTP from university. Am I right? Have any high schoolers out there received their phone calls yet?


----------



## Lumber

IAP + BOTP = Phase 1


----------



## yoman

Peters 219 said:
			
		

> Have any high schoolers out there received their phone calls yet?



Yes, a lot of my friends have (not me, yet *crosses fingers*).


----------



## trentonmilwife

Perfect_Clark: Thanks  and yes, it does seem there tends to be some mixed messages out there depending what CFRC you talk to...ah well, that's a common problem when you are dealing with ever changing policies and so many different situations for your applicants. I'm happy I got in and while I would prefer to do my basic this summer, so that next summer I can hop into the training system (i'll be done in a year too) and get on with things, but if its not possible I'm still happy to be in. I've realised after leaving Toronto for Trenton that being a Military wife and having a civi career is almost an oxy moron, so I'm counting my blessings for having a chance to get in and have my cake and eat it too so to speak.

Good Luck with your Aircrew test!


----------



## airman87

Hm... I was kind of anxious and excited about attending BOTC this summer but my CO at CFRC Kit. said that it wouldn’t happen for prospective RMC cadets. Instead we would attend OCTP or a 4-week FYOP and then BOTC the following year. 

Seems to me that for the Civi-Uni. people out there need to get trained immediately rather than wait until their graduation.

Peter219: Yes most of my friends have received calls for ROTP. Relax it's only the 1st round of calls.


----------



## dwalter

Yeah, in terms of me getting on my training this summer, that is probably because I will already be finished my first year when summer rolls around. I guess the best thing would be just to roll with the punches. When the CFRC says something is going to happen, or not happen, just go with it. Eventually everyone who has been accepted will get on their course be it this year or next. (Unless they totally forget about you, but I hope that doesn't happen!)


----------



## Outrak

Has anyone heard from CFRC Toronto yet?


----------



## Perfect_Clark

Outrak said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard from CFRC Toronto yet?



Some guys going to aircrew next week with me are from CFRC Toronto, so I think yes.


----------



## infamous_p

Perfect_Clark said:
			
		

> Some guys going to aircrew next week with me are from CFRC Toronto, so I think yes.



I think Outrak means to ask if anyone has heard anything from CFRC Toronto with regards to offers of ROTP, or the like.


----------



## breezie

Hi Domagala, yep, I'm going to be Air Nav too at RMC this year. I'll be going in August I think, I don't have any details yet. I know I'll do BOTC next summer.


----------



## HockeyDude007

congrats to everyone so far! does anyone know when the other selection rounds occur? thanks - HD007


----------



## stefwills

Any nurses been offered a position? I'm in Ottawa here and still no word yet.


----------



## taco

hello all, and congrats on those who have received their offers. and those that didn't get them sit tight. the second round of offers can come out as late as may when other universities have sent our their acceptances, and people start to decline offers. (a 12 year contract can scare some people away) I got the good call this tuesday. RMC, and Air OPS MOC (so pilot when I pass aircrew. no pressure though) .Is there anyone attending ASC next week (the week of the 25th) from Toronto, and if so anyone taking greyhound. I was wondering when you get there how you actually get to CFB trenton/ASC.


----------



## SMP

Stefwills, I'm also waiting on my application for Nurse O, and I haven't heard anything from the recruiting centre except that it could be months before we hear.


----------



## airman87

taco said:
			
		

> Is there anyone attending ASC next week (the week of the 25th) from Toronto, and if so anyone taking greyhound. I was wondering when you get there how you actually get to CFB trenton/ASC.



Join the via-band wagon!


----------



## taco

airman87 said:
			
		

> Join the via-band wagon!



quoi ? i already told them (CFRC toronto) that id be taking greyhound :s


----------



## trentonmilwife

I'm not part of the aircrew testing, but I live in Trenton, and whether you are taking Via or Greyhound, they don't run often here (twice a day) and both stops aren't walking distance to the base (well unless you want to walk an hour on partialy plowed sidewalks). Also with Via you must book your tickets atleast 24hr in advance to have the train stop in Trenton (its only a junction station, not full serve), otherwise you have to go to Belleville. Now isn't the testing group sending transportation to pick you up from where ever you get in from. Also one note about Greyhound, its not always on time, remember it has to drive out from downtown TO and go through all the normal traffic.

Good Luck!


----------



## billypark

I just one to make sure of one thing. 

CFRC Vancouver scheduled me for a medical and an interview today (Feb. 22nd).
Yesterday, I took my CFAT and_ "passed" (_all they said).

Does that mean my application has not been sent in yet, and that it will go through the sinister _"round 2"_?

By the way, CFRC will not be hearing from Ontario until March, so I am *assuming* offers have not yet been sent out in Vancouver.

Thanks to anyone who has helped me on this great forum.


----------



## dwalter

Well I was in round one and already heard back, and I was through CFRC Vancouver. However as I had told everyone the CFRC told me I had been given an INT O spot, well today they called me back and said they screwed up... Now like everyone else applying for officer positions I have been put into Air Operations Support.... Would have been nice if they told me that the first time instead of getting my hopes up.


----------



## Corey Darling

I received an offer for Airops and ROTP at Uvic about a week ago   Currently in second year at malaspina

Stil haven't received a date for ASC for pilot  need to let my employer know i'll be gone for a week.


----------



## taco

hey perfect clark, by next week do you mean the week of the 25th or the week of the third, i have the list of ASC course candidates here for the week of the 25th and theres only myself and one other person from toronto. (the rest are kitchener, london, ottawa, thunderbay, edmonton and saskatoon)


----------



## HockeyDude007

holy moly! if round 2 comes in may, the wait could be agonizing haha oh well 
 good luck and congrats so far


----------



## benny88

taco said:
			
		

> I was wondering when you get there how you actually get to CFB trenton/ASC.



   Take a cab and get a reciept. You will be reimbursed.


----------



## Arch33

Just recieved acceptance today into the RMC for air operations  ;D. Best phone call of my life.


----------



## Peters 219

Got the call today from CFRC Toronto for Land Operations. I'm a happy guy. I was told I'd be going to Saint-Jean for the first year, interviewing for my trade and doing training that summer and then moving to RMC for the next three years. Now I think I'll go celebrate with push ups.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Peters 219 said:
			
		

> Got the call today from CFRC Toronto for Land Operations. I'm a happy guy. I was told I'd be going to Saint-Jean for the first year, interviewing for my trade and doing training that summer and then moving to RMC for the next three years. Now I think I'll go celebrate with push ups.



1 Year in St-Jean then 3 in Kingston?  That's odd.  If you go to St-Jean you usually still do the 4 years at RMC!

Max


----------



## Peters 219

I was told it's not a prepatory year. I'm accepted at RMC, but they're sending a few people to Saint-Jean for first year schooling followed by three years at RMC.


----------



## Arch33

I got the call today and I was told that I won't be doing IAP this summer, is that normal?


----------



## Lumber

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> 1 Year in St-Jean then 3 in Kingston?  That's odd.  If you go to St-Jean you usually still do the 4 years at RMC!
> 
> Max



Ya I don't know what's going on either, they're coming out with a bunch of new things. I heard of something similar that envolved 2 years at St-Jean (where you do PYOP instead of FYOP) and then come to RMC going straight into Second Year, and do 3 years at RMC. Again, rumour mill, but I heard this from many sources, just none official.


----------



## Perfect_Clark

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> Ya I don't know what's going on either, they're coming out with a bunch of new things. I heard of something similar that envolved 2 years at St-Jean (where you do PYOP instead of FYOP) and then come to RMC going straight into Second Year, and do 3 years at RMC. Again, rumour mill, but I heard this from many sources, just none official.



Even the "official" sources don't always know what's going on. I've had a lot of mixed messages about a lot of things in my recruiting process, simply because of all the new stuff.


----------



## Crisock

Well i just got the call from CFRC Vancouver, and I am accepted into Land Operations for ROTP, I am estatic. I can't wait for this summer and upcoming year!


----------



## Lumber

Crisock said:
			
		

> Well i just got the call from CFRC Vancouver, and I am accepted into Land Operations for ROTP, I am estatic. I can't wait for this summer and upcoming year!



Land Operations!? How can you be estatic?! Sea Operations: now that's something to be estatic about! Ready Aye Ready! 


Congrats nonetheless!


----------



## Crisock

Sea operations? *shakes head* being stuck on a boat for weeks on end? I much prefer my land  

Thanks though.


----------



## airman87

*sigh* if only airplanes had that kind of endurance.


----------



## checkmate_ca

Got call from CFRC Toronto today saying i got offer for RMC. The problem is I am already attending first year at university of toronto for engineering why would they offer me RMC when i am already in first year. Does anyone know what I can do if I don't want to go to RMC but stay in my civi University, my first choice for my ROTP was civi so i dont know whats going on.


----------



## Lumber

checkmate_ca said:
			
		

> Got call from CFRC Toronto today saying i got offer for RMC. The problem is I am already attending first year at university of toronto for engineering why would they offer me RMC when i am already in first year. Does anyone know what I can do if I don't want to go to RMC but stay in my civi University, my first choice for my ROTP was civi so i dont know whats going on.



If you're already at U of T and they offer you RMC, then you simply leave U of T to enroll at RMC. Some of the courses you have and will complete this year with be transferable to RMC, but not many, it depends on the program you're taking now, and the program that you'll be taking at RMC.

If they offered you civi-U, then I suppose you would simply have continued your education at U of T. 

If all that they offered you was RMC, then you have two options.
1. Accept, join the forces, attend RMC for 4 years, earn a degree, and spend the next 13-25+ years in a fulfilling career.
2. Decline, remain a civi.


----------



## checkmate_ca

Why would they spend more money putting me through first year again when I have already been through. Also I already spend 2 years in the reserve so I have some military experience maybe not a lot. Is this common that they offer RMC to people already in first year university?


----------



## trentonmilwife

Checkmate: Call the CFRC you were dealing with and ask if you are approved for both RMC and CIVI-U or just RMC...it does seem odd that they wouldn't allow you to continue at U of T, especially since you have already completed a year. Now just a quick question did you apply for the same program at RMC as you were currently doing at UofT...also if you were already going to UofT why did you apply for RMC??? RMC doesn't allow any transfer credits and you will be starting from the beginning of year one again, so talk to your CFRC and see what can be done in your case.


----------



## George Wallace

checkmate_ca said:
			
		

> Why would they spend more money putting me through first year again when I have already been through. Also I already spend 2 years in the reserve so I have some military experience maybe not a lot. Is this common that they offer RMC to people already in first year university?



I hope that you save the above quote and file it away some place safe, so that in five or so years from now you can pull it out and reflect on your attitude and how much it may have changed over those years.  If it hasn't, I feel very sorry for you.


----------



## breezie

I had a similar dilemma when deciding whether to apply to a civi university or RMC. I have oodles of previous uni experience behind me, most recently about 1.5 years worth of political science credits from studying by correspondence for 3 years. It was a hard call to give up all that work and start again, but I know that RMC offers a different kind of education, one that I would never get at a civi uni, and that it would be well worth it. Just think of it this way, if you do go to RMC, there will probably be a couple of courses that will be super easy for you, because you've already done some similar studying. That'll give you more time to focus on the other aspects of your first year at RMC. If you think about what you want longterm, you should make the right decision.


----------



## trentonmilwife

Very True point Breezie, the experience (which goes a lot beyond just the education component) one receives at RMC is something that you will not get any where else. You will develop soft skills that you might  not get a chance to develop at Civi-U and you will also get involved in things that are exclusive to RMC students. You will also create networks that will stay with you your whole career (well as long as you maintain them) and that right there is priceless. You will also get a much more personalized experience, you will be a lot more than just a number (where as I remember being one of 500 in a massive lecture hall where the prof had no idea who any of us were, which doesn't happen at RMC).

Obviously to each their own, every situation is different, and we should all be respective of the choices each and everyone of us choose, because at the end of the day all officers have a common goal and should work together and not bash each other.


----------



## Smitty1690

Has anybody from the Ottawa area gotten a call yet??


----------



## yoman

Smitty1690 said:
			
		

> Has anybody from the Ottawa area gotten a call yet??



Yes.


----------



## Outrak

I called CFRC Toronto today just to check up on my file, and the lady on the other line told me that the replies for ROTP are just starting to trickle in.

That means that those of us who are still waiting for the call shouldn't be worried. 
there are still plenty of acceptances to be sent out. ;D


----------



## Smitty1690

Yeah, true...I think there's also more than one selection board, at least in May or so...that's what my recruiter at CFRC Ottawa told me yesterday
I was just wondering...how much sway does your sports and extra-curricular activities have on your application? I mean If you only get decent marks, but play tons of sports etc do you still have a chance?


----------



## Lumber

Smitty1690 said:
			
		

> Yeah, true...I think there's also more than one selection board, at least in May or so...that's what my recruiter at CFRC Ottawa told me yesterday
> I was just wondering...how much sway does your sports and extra-curricular activities have on your application? I mean If you only get decent marks, but play tons of sports etc do you still have a chance?



Yes.


----------



## stefwills

Yeah Smitty from what I've heard, it does. My marks in HS were 50's and 60's, college I have an 80, but the recruiter said my extra curriculars i.e. sports make up for the low marks. 

I'm not a recruiter but from what I've heard it's definitely a plus.

Keep in mind it also depends on the other applicants as well.

Cheers,


----------



## Smitty1690

Thanks for the replies, they've given me some hope!!!
And good luck on your application as well


----------



## Smitty1690

So I got a call today from RMC while I was at school, I hope it's not early rejection!! Would they reject this early, seeing as files are kept open until may, or could this have been good news??


----------



## Lumber

Smitty1690 said:
			
		

> So I got a call today from RMC while I was at school, I hope it's not early rejection!! Would they reject this early, seeing as files are kept open until may, or could this have been good news??



So why don't you call and find out? ???


----------



## Smitty1690

I did! Everybody at the admissions office is gone for the weekend...


----------



## Lumber

Smitty1690 said:
			
		

> I did! Everybody at the admissions office is gone for the weekend...



Probably got off at noon too! :O


----------



## Smitty1690

Yeah, most likely ...i know the CFRC in Ottawa closes at 12:00 on Friday, so maybe Kingston too. I guess i'll just have to be patient until Monday.


----------



## Lumber

Smitty1690 said:
			
		

> ...i'll just have to be patient...



Hey learn this and you'll make it fine.


----------



## infamous_p

Smitty1690 said:
			
		

> So I got a call today from RMC while I was at school, I hope it's not early rejection!! Would they reject this early, seeing as files are kept open until may, or could this have been good news??





			
				Smitty1690 said:
			
		

> I did! Everybody at the admissions office is gone for the weekend...



RMC called you, or the CFRC?


----------



## Smitty1690

RMC called me, or that's at least what I was told.


----------



## Smitty1690

(The message was relayed to me because I was out when the call came in)...I'm not sure why RMC would call me instead of the CFRC


----------



## dwalter

Generally the CFRC is the one who calls about acceptance. The review board simply sends their regards back to the CFRC after making their choices, and leave it up to the local CFRCs to deliver the news.


----------



## Smitty1690

Yeah, that's why I'm confused ???


----------



## infamous_p

Smitty1690 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's why I'm confused ???



Perhaps the one who answered the phone and relayed the message to you got the two of them mixed up?  :-\


----------



## billypark

CFRC Vancouver said that they would start calling this month.  I am pretty nervous because none of my 3 references received calls from the CF, yet.

I applied for RMC St. Jean and ROTP at UBC or SFU.  Are junior applicants selected later, or something like that?


----------



## Smitty1690

I haven't heard anything about Junior applicants being selected later. Although It could be true...I've heard things are being done differently this year...just rumors though.


----------



## Perfect_Clark

billypark said:
			
		

> CFRC Vancouver said that they would start calling this month.  I am pretty nervous because none of my 3 references received calls from the CF, yet.
> 
> I applied for RMC St. Jean and ROTP at UBC or SFU.  Are junior applicants selected later, or something like that?



I doubt it, all of the guys at my aircrew selection last week had already received their conditional ROTP offers (based on passing aircrew), many going from high school to RMC.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Troops, don't worry too much and don't bite your nails to the bone.  Some folks don't get the call until April or even May.  If your references' letters were good, they may not get a call in person - remember the selection people have mounds of applications to do through and mounds of correspondence to study.

Best of luck to both those who've been called and to those who are still waiting.


----------



## airman87

billypark said:
			
		

> CFRC Vancouver said that they would start calling this month.  I am pretty nervous because none of my 3 references received calls from the CF, yet.
> 
> I applied for RMC St. Jean and ROTP at UBC or SFU.  Are junior applicants selected later, or something like that?



Don't sweat it, there's still 2 more selection boards to sit. 2nd in April and 3rd in late May/early June.


----------



## billypark

Oh man.  I thought the 2nd selection was in March.


----------



## airman87

billypark said:
			
		

> Oh man.  I thought the 2nd selection was in March.



Or something like that, listen..I've heard of offers coming out as late as August and as many as 5 selection boards. The best advice I can shead is to wait for that call no matter how tedious. Remember not all calls share good news.

Also remember that if you haven't rec'd acceptance from your University than you'll receive a conditional offer. CF has nothing to do with you getting in.


----------



## Smitty1690

Acceptances can be sent out as late as August? I thought IAP was in July  ???


----------



## Smitty1690

I didn't get in  :'( because my marks last year weren't high enough. My choices were 1.Pilot 2. Air Nav 3. Mars, so it makes sense because pilot and air nav are so highly competitive. I'm strongly considering joining the reserves, doing better in school, and re-applying next year for Infantry, Mars, and something else( ???)


----------



## infamous_p

Smitty1690 said:
			
		

> I didn't get in  :'( because my marks last year weren't high enough. My choices were 1.Pilot 2. Air Nav 3. Mars, so it makes sense because pilot and air nav are so highly competitive. I'm strongly considering joining the reserves, doing better in school, and re-applying next year for Infantry, Mars, and something else( ???)



Are you in high school or university? What is/was your average?


----------



## Smitty1690

I'm in high school, grade 12. My average has been pretty good this year, with my courses in the 70's, but last year killed me because I failed 2 courses.


----------



## Lumber

Smitty1690 said:
			
		

> Acceptances can be sent out as late as August? I thought IAP was in July  ???



And if you get accepted in August then you don't get to do IAP! 

We actually have a whole score of cadets here who didn't do IAP before coming here. They did do a 2 week indoctrination course in St.Jean with all of the cadets going to prep year. They learned basic drill, got kitted out etc. 

We gave them all the nickname "two weekers" and thought better of ourselves because we'd complete IAP and they hadn't... and then we woke up...


----------



## aesop081

Lumber said:
			
		

> We gave them all the nickname "two weekers" and thought better of ourselves because we'd complete IAP and they hadn't... and then we woke up...



I had never heard of people in that situation before. How did the integration work out for them ? Were there any issues with them since they did not really complete "basic training" before starting their time at RMC ?


----------



## Lumber

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I had never heard of people in that situation before. How did the integration work out for them ? Were there any issues with them since they did not really complete "basic training" before starting their time at RMC ?



About half of the 'two weekers' that I became friends with had either reserve or cadet experience, and had no problem adapting to the lifestyle. I don't know if that was because the group as a whole had a higher proportion of those with cadet/reserve experience or if just be chance the ones I befriended were as such. In any case, I still knew many who had no military experience whatsoever and they fit in just fine. First, the spent two weeks in St.Jean where they covered all the drill, the dress and the deportment. Second, their first experience at RMC was for FYOP. Since ever minute of everyday for those first 4 weeks someone has or is telling you what to do, you can't really not fit in, unless you're just not cut out; if your heart's not in it, and that would apply to those who had completed IAP anyways. 

Did I answer your question alright? I'm not sure how to establish their 'integration', but if you mean did they stand straight and tall when called to attention and know that a Sgt is a Sgt and a Captain is Captain etc? Well then yes, good as any other.


----------



## aesop081

Lumber said:
			
		

> Did I answer your question alright?



You sure did, thanks.


----------



## infamous_p

For the recruiters floating around here, do any of you know if the AP score standard (or cutoff for job offers, if you will) is raised <b>or</b> lowered for selection by the ROTP selection boards that are still to come?

If this question is unclear let me know.


----------



## kincanucks

infamous_p said:
			
		

> For the recruiters floating around here, do any of you know if the AP score standard (or cutoff for job offers, if you will) is raised <b>or</b> lowered for selection by the ROTP selection boards that are still to come?
> 
> If this question is unclear let me know.



Why should it be?


----------



## infamous_p

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Why should it be?



Out of curiosity. I was told today that my AP score fell "just <u>barely</u>" underneath the standard for the round that was just selected. Also was informed that the majority of the time, the AP score standard is <b>increased</b> for subsequent selection boards, in comparison to the prior. 

Not only would I like to have a general idea of where I stand in this CT / ROTP process, I am also trying to understand how the process that I (along with many others) am going through - thus I seek to confirm the information I receive with others who are also in the know.


----------



## Perfect_Clark

I'm going to guess, pure speculation, that the reason the CFAT score would be increased for future boards would be to balance out the reasons those people didn't get a call in the first place. In other words, say someone wasn't picked the first time because of poor grades, then they might have a shot later on if their CFAT score was high enough to balance that out. 

Pure speculation though, could be and probably is very wrong.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

CFAT score? I'm pretty sure that AP refers to academic potential, not the CFAT score.


----------



## Perfect_Clark

Missed that part, kind of in a schoolwork-daze here...


----------



## SMP

I'm curious to know more about the process as well. The CFRC described to me that applicants recieve points reflecting their AP, performance on CFAT, interview, previous service, extra curriculars, etc. Then they are merit listed according to their point standing (Please correct me if I am wrong). I would really like to know the number of positions allotted to each MOSID, and whether certain trades are selected at different times/selection boards. 

I do know people who got their offers late May of last year, so there is plenty of time left. Just remember that a watched pot never boils.


----------



## HockeyDude007

i know there are 108 positions for land operations, divided up 30 armour, 30 arty and 48 infantry
 since this group is the one im applying to, i have no idea of any others, hopefully this is helpful to someone


----------



## ddkariz

I got accepted for the second time.  I've explained to them the first time I failed IAP for the lack of OLQs and motivation to continue on the course during the interview, and how I have matured through my days working in the real world, (which I never did before the first IAP) and the fact that I'm taking up Engineering in my current University may or may not have helped.  
However, I got a call two days later explaining that they have just seen my files during my first IAP the report was quite terrible for the OLQ part.  I've explained to her that I went in with the wrong motivation, and wanted to get out since the first week.  Now after two years I've grown more mature and I am willing to put my life on the line to defend this wonderful nation. My recruiter simply said "I'll keep on communicating with you."  Since then it has been a week and I have yet to hear from her. Chances are that I'm not going to RMC, but for those who have been accepted, you must appreciate this wonderful opportunity. Set high demands for yourself and think about the decision that you are making, it is when you've come to realize that you will not regret your decisions even one bit is when you are ready embrace this family of brothers.


----------



## SAUVE

That's really easy for you to say. I doubt you'll get in though, once something like that happens....well you know  :-\


----------



## SupersonicMax

SAUVE said:
			
		

> That's really easy for you to say. I doubt you'll get in though, once something like that happens....well you know  :-\



Did you have a similar experience you can share or are you just talking because you feel like it?  I know for a fact that coming in after being kicked out/releasing is possible.

Max


----------



## aesop081

Is it just me or is this thread aproaching its "best before" date ?


----------



## SAUVE

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Did you have a similar experience you can share or are you just talking because you feel like it?  I know for a fact that coming in after being kicked out/releasing is possible.
> 
> Max



I'm simply stating my opinion.  I'm sure many agree with me, two years isn't that much time.  If you didn't have the desire then, then you likely dont now.
I'm a 4th year ROTP cadet at Guelph university


----------



## SupersonicMax

SAUVE said:
			
		

> I'm simply stating my opinion.  I'm sure many agree with me, two years isn't that much time.  If you didn't have the desire then, then you likely dont now.
> I'm a 4th year ROTP cadet at Guelph university



Well, I can tell you wrong again...  From very close sources.  I'm an ROTP graduate from 2 years ago.

Max


----------



## aesop081

I guess i was right......


----------



## SupersonicMax

You are right


----------



## aesop081

Unless theres something strikingly new, this topic is being locked.

PM a mod if you have something that really, really has to be added.

Milnet.ca staff


----------



## old medic

I have direct questions for SAUVE, so I have unlocked this thread. 
Did you enter university at age 13/14? 
Which of these two quotes from you is the truth? 



			
				SAUVE said:
			
		

> I'm a 4th year ROTP cadet at Guelph university



http://forums.army.ca/forums/members/28885 


> Gender:  	Male
> Age: 	18
> Location: 	Guelph ONT


(filled out by you 28 Feb)


----------



## SAUVE

I was put ahead a few years back in grade school, applied for ROTP last year and already had time under....


----------



## Lumber

SAUVE said:
			
		

> I was put ahead a few years back in grade school, applied for ROTP last year and already had time under....



That doesn't make you a 4th year cadet? If you were accepted last year, that would make you a first year ROTP.


----------



## George Wallace

SAUVE said:
			
		

> I was put ahead a few years back in grade school, applied for ROTP last year and already had time under....



FIRST OFF - Do you meet the 3 CRITERIA ?  Perhaps you'd like to explain how you circumvented the Age Criteria of joining the Regular Forces?


----------



## SAUVE

Ok in my fourth year of school...should have made that clear.  Didn't join till I was 17.


----------



## Lumber

SAUVE said:
			
		

> Ok in my fourth year of school...should have made that clear.  Didn't join till I was 17.



So you're in your 4th year at Guelph, and are a 1st (2nd?) year ROTP cadet?


----------



## SAUVE

Technically first year ROTP, yes, first year subsidy, completed IAP this summer.


----------



## aesop081

Whats that alarm going off in the back of my head ?


----------



## Lumber

871 S said:
			
		

> Technically first year ROTP, yes, first year subsidy, completed IAP this summer.



Technically?


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

871 S,

Your profile, posts and information you've conveyed here don't match.  While the forum has a degree of anonymity, once you open that can of worms and start posting things relating to your personal situation/station/status/experience, to maintain credibility you should back up your statements and come clean or else cease and desist.

This is your chance to come clean and straighten out the who/what you purport to be once and for all.  Please do so and clarify your status - your information discrepancies lead us to believe that you are trolling.

This is your friendly warning.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## old medic

Lumber said:
			
		

> So you're in your 4th year at Guelph, and are a 1st (2nd?) year ROTP cadet?



And 18 years old in 4th year because you skipped a grade ?
I think it's time to man up and correct some errors SAUVE.


----------



## stefwills

On a different note, for all of those Nursing ROTP candidates out there, there is a selection board in early March I was told (something tells me around the 9Th, I may be wrong). I was also told there is only 25 spots this year for the NO position.

Information is from CFRC Ottawa, and please, correct me if I am wrong,

Cheers


----------



## IntlBr

Piper said:
			
		

> I can clear this issue up for ya'll.
> 
> There are only two people currently at U of Guelph in their 3rd year of ROTP, and none in their fourth (he graduated last year).
> 
> Also, there are only two ROTP types here in 3rd year, and none in fourth.
> 
> I should have said something when I first saw the post, but I did not in an attempt to keep my army.ca use in the closet, haha. Now that its out, well, SAUVE, start explaining.



Count me in the Guelph mob.  Second year of university now, and will be a 1st year ROTP Cadet starting my third year of school.  I was hoping for some information from one of the experienced Guelph hands, actually, mind if I PM you?


----------



## benny88

Piper said:
			
		

> I ask because there's a guy in my *muay thai class * who is interested in applying as a nursing officer



   Nurses who kick ass...even more so than regular CF nurses...awesome  :rage:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Piper said:
			
		

> My recent rampant army.ca use is indictive of my not having anything else to do.



Hey, after next weeks ski trip I got lots of work at my place for ya..................minimal pay and maximum alcohol.
[can ya tape/sand drywall joints?]


----------



## stefwills

A.) I think it's too late for ROTP ( for your friend who is thinking of applying)
B.) If he is going DEO I have no idea about the number of spots, this was what the recruiter said in regards to ROTP Civie-U spots this year for NO.
C.) Jiu Jitsu is better 

Cheers,


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Piper said:
			
		

> However, if the profs go on strike here



Forgot about that.......from the news this morning some pretty strong posturing.

Trust you?.....I hung the drywall _by myself_ yesterday, yet the wife doesn't _trust me_ to do the joints.


----------



## benny88

Piper said:
			
		

> However, if the profs go on strike



   Yeah I heard about that too. Good luck Piper, Corps of Guides, 871 S, and the rest of you Guelphies, I hope that doesn't happen it could get ugly  :-\


----------



## stefwills

That's the best part about it Piper!!!
And plus we have a few women at the club too!

Cheers,


----------



## stefwills

Piper said:
			
		

> I'm scared of the girls in my class, they could break my nose without breaking a sweat. But, the whole rough and tumble thing is kinda....getting a little racy in here ain't it?
> 
> Sounds like the strike will probably happen. We're looking at two, CUPE 1334 can strike as of this saturday and the profs can strike next week. From the looks of it, both unions will probably walk out. Yippie.



There are some there that can take you out without even thinking, kinda scary, but good that they can defend themselves,

As for the strike, sounds like it's just in time for exams!!!

Now on a more topic related note, any nurses get a call recently?


----------



## Lumber

Piper said:
			
		

> I'm scared of the girls in my class, they could break my nose without breaking a sweat.



Ever been to RMC?


----------



## billypark

So sick of waiting.


----------



## infamous_p

billypark said:
			
		

> So sick of waiting.



Wrong profession then my friend, wrong profession..


----------



## Perfect_Clark

billypark said:
			
		

> So sick of waiting.



Some of us have been in the application process for a very long time. I've been going since August and other surely longer than that. Even better, is that supposing I pass BMOQ this summer I still have to wait a year to find out the actual job offer's career. Get used to waiting.


----------



## infamous_p

billypark said:
			
		

> So sick of waiting.





			
				Perfect_Clark said:
			
		

> Some of us have been in the application process for a very long time. I've been going since August and other surely longer than that. Even better, is that supposing I pass BMOQ this summer I still have to wait a year to find out the actual job offer's career. Get used to waiting.



I started my CT / ROTP process in November of 2006.


----------



## ChaosTheory

Get ready for a lot of this.  Your entire career in the CF can be described as, "hurry up and wait".


----------



## Lumber

Perfect_Clark said:
			
		

> ...supposing I pass BMOQ this summer...



You're going to need a little more self-confidence than that.


----------



## Perfect_Clark

Lumber said:
			
		

> You're going to need a little more self-confidence than that.



It's not lack of confidence, it's acknowledging there are no guarantees. What if I break my leg or something? There are too many factors to say I will pass, but that's not saying I'm not going to try my very hardest with the utmost determination.


----------



## Lumber

Perfect_Clark said:
			
		

> It's not lack of confidence, it's acknowledging there are no guarantees. What if I break my leg or something? There are too many factors to say I will pass, but that's not saying I'm not going to try my very hardest with the utmost determination.



Alright then, "Barring the possibility of being unable to complete the course do to unforeseen sickness or injury, you should otherwise be _completely confident_ that you shall pass the course."


----------



## Scott

Lumber, does your problem with the wording here contribute to the thread or serve to derail it? 

We can all pick fly dung from pepper if we want but some prefer to let those small things go. Try it.


----------



## Lumber

Scott said:
			
		

> Lumber, does your problem with the wording here contribute to the thread or serve to derail it?
> 
> We can all pick fly dung from pepper if we want but some prefer to let those small things go. Try it.



Let me put it this way them,

For those of you who have been relieved of the practically unbearable anxiety of awaiting an acceptance/refusal to your application, you should now be filled with _excitement_ for your summer course (whatever the hell it is that's going on), and for you subsequent first year at RMC (it's not THAT bad). Don't be worried about your summer course, most of us here found FYOP to be more strenuous than IAP. Don't let that degrade your idea of IAP though, we learned more important things on IAP, it's basic training after all.

Cheers

P.S. Anyone from Hamilton, ON., get an acceptance yet?


----------



## SMP

Just to confirm things: The CFRC will let you know if your application was declined, right?


----------



## Smitty1690

Yes, they did for me


----------



## billypark

Oh, for anyone who is waiting for a call in Vancouver, the review board will sit on the 18th of March and calls will be sent out sometime around then.

I am not so sure what the time between when the board first sits and when the first calls are sent out is.  A good estimate would be from the first round of calls that were sent out in February.

This is actual information I got from CFRC Vancouver, so I think it is trustworthy...
...so talk to you guys in a couple weeks!


----------



## Outrak

thats odd, i talked to CFRC Toronto and they told me that the results from the second round of selection were due last Friday. Someone has to be wrong


----------



## dwalter

Outrak said:
			
		

> thats odd, i talked to CFRC Toronto and they told me that the results from the second round of selection were due last Friday. Someone has to be wrong



Are you sure they didn't say applications were due for selection round two?


----------



## kincanucks

Seriously people, if you are accepted or if you are not you will be contacted in due time.  If you don't hear from your CFRC/D for a month or two then you should start worrying.  You are not the only applicants and these things do take time.  I remember calling people in August to see if they still wanted a position.  Shit happens you just have to wait for it.


----------



## whitehead

Here's a quick question, is the completion of ACS a requirement of the selection board before they will look at your file? The reason I ask is that I was contacted yesterday and was given 3 possible dates for ACS but was not told anything about the status of my application.

Alex


----------



## Calgone

I have been going through the application process myself. Through the whole process an RMC Liason Officer has been helping me out, and he told me that is that the Second Board will sit on March 18th, then offers will go out shortly after that. 

Has anyone thought of joining The Reserves if they don't get accepted?


----------



## benny88

whitehead said:
			
		

> Here's a quick question, is the completion of ACS a requirement of the selection board before they will look at your file? The reason I ask is that I was contacted yesterday and was given 3 possible dates for ACS but was not told anything about the status of my application.
> 
> Alex



  You can get a conditional acceptance on the condition that you pass ASC.


----------



## Corey Darling

^^

That's what they gave me.  A few weeks later, I called them and asked for the possible dates for ASC. They gave me a number of choices, and I chose 3 I would be available for.

Looks like I'm heading off to ASC in Late April


----------



## whitehead

Corey Darling said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> That's what they gave me.  A few weeks later, I called them and asked for the possible dates for ASC. They gave me a number of choices, and I chose 3 I would be available for.
> 
> Looks like I'm heading off to ASC in Late April




Did your CFRC call you to let you know you were conditionally accepted?

Alex


----------



## checkmate_ca

Calgone said:
			
		

> I have been going through the application process myself. Through the whole process an RMC Liason Officer has been helping me out, and he told me that is that the Second Board will sit on March 18th, then offers will go out shortly after that.
> 
> Has anyone thought of joining The Reserves if they don't get accepted?



I think people should just to see if the military is really what they want.


----------



## billypark

If I don't get in this year, I will apply as NCM for Naval Electronics Technician or Aviation Technition as soon as I am 17 (graduated 2 years early).
I think that's a pretty good alternative to RMC or ROTP.

I'm pretty sure I want to stay in the CF for the maximum number of years until I retire, so if I get started now, I can get some good work experience.


----------



## Calgone

If I don't get accepted then I am going to apply to the Reserves here in Calgary. It will give me good work experience with the CF and they help out with the tuition as well (approx. $2000 I believe). So doing that for they next four years while I get my degree and then applying to be an officer. I doubt there would be much trouble obtaining the officer position.


----------



## billypark

For some reason, I think that going the DEO route will be harder than the "normal ROTP way".
Don't you have to have a related degree?


----------



## dwalter

If the trade requires a certain degree, then you need that degree whether you are going DEO or ROTP. Neither choice is really 'better' than the other except that people who already hold degrees are limited in their choices. That usually isn't a problem for most people though. In both cases you have to put the effort into the required degree. ROTP and DEO engineers for example both have to get their engineering degrees, and both put the same amount of effort into getting such a degree.


----------



## Lumber

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> If the trade requires a certain degree, then you need that degree whether you are going DEO or ROTP. Neither choice is really 'better' than the other except that people who already hold degrees are limited in their choices. That usually isn't a problem for most people though. In both cases you have to put the effort into the required degree. ROTP and DEO engineers for example both have to get their engineering degrees, and both put the same amount of effort into getting such a degree.



For promotions past Captain you need to have completed certain courses known as OPMEs. At RMC, we take a lot of these OPMEs as part of our comprehensive curriculum. Thus, if two Captains, one RMC and one DEO (or Civi-U ROTP) are up for promotion, the DEO has to go and take those courses before he is promoted, whereas an RMC grad does not.


----------



## ChaosTheory

I also believe that ROTP members get paid more than a DEO member who has been in for an equivalent amount of time and is of an equivalent rank.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

OCdt Weissbock said:
			
		

> I also believe that....



Why "believe" things when you can do a bit of research and know things from an official source?

Google search - "Canadian Forces Pay Rates Officers" and you get 1, 790,000 hits.  
First hit on the list is the CF's Director of Pay Policy Development, which with two more clicks will give you:
Latest Regular Force Officer Rates

Elapsed time:  about 3 minutes including typing up this post.

Do your troops a favour in the future.  Don't tell them about things that you "believe".  Use your initiative and find out.  

105


----------



## ChaosTheory

Stating that one believes something on this forum is much less of a hassle that stating something is a fact as there will always be one member, such as yourself in your last post, who will always challenge whatever is said.  

Don't worry, when I actually have members who are working for me, I will be making sure I am not misleading them; however, having a discussion on an internet forum is not the same thing as leading troops.


----------



## George Wallace

OCdt Weissbock said:
			
		

> Stating that one believes something on this forum is much less of a hassle that stating something is a fact as there will always be one member, such as yourself in your last post, who will always challenge whatever is said.
> 
> Don't worry, when I actually have members who are working for me, I will be making sure I am not misleading them; however, having a discussion on an internet forum is not the same thing as leading troops.



WOW!

I would like to ask if your read that over before you posted it?  Then I wonder if you always take exception to an 'elder' or more experienced person pointing you in the right direction?  You made an assumption, and were corrected on it.  

As for worry about your "actual" leadership of personnel.  It starts now.  The characteristics you show now, are quite often what you will display later in life.  

It may be time for a little bit of reflection on your part.


----------



## GAP

Strange.....I've had many good employers and some excellent officers that have commanded me, and not once did I ever "work" for them. They led, I followed.....but maybe that's what's missing... :


----------



## tree hugger

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> ROTP and DEO engineers for example both have to get their engineering degrees, and both put the same amount of effort into getting such a degree.



Very close to accurate.  I was accepted into ROTP - Airfield Engineering half way through a BSc Forestry degree... It happens.  Because there is such an environmental slant on this degree, it was suitable for that trade.


----------



## dwalter

tree hugger said:
			
		

> Very close to accurate.  I was accepted into ROTP - Airfield Engineering half way through a BSc Forestry degree... It happens.  Because there is such an environmental slant on this degree, it was suitable for that trade.



Very lucky! I just looked at the recruiting site page to check on that one, and it seems they do allow a certain amount of BSc degrees for Airfield Engineering (Now called Construction Engineer apparently). Upon checking the other engineering trades it seems a couple of Science degrees are also acceptable (Math and Physics usually).


----------



## dwalter

Well if you read the thread so far you will notice most of us are all for ROTP. Some, like myself have been accepted to carry on at Civvi U, I suggest you change your previous post however about your trade. Personal security issues the way they are, your would be better off saying 'Air Operations Support'.


----------



## Domagala

Anybody from Ontario hear from the recruiting centers about RMC acceptance?   Specifically the london CFRC ???


----------



## Perfect_Clark

Domagala said:
			
		

> Anybody from Ontario hear from the recruiting centers about RMC acceptance?   Specifically the london CFRC ???



A few from my aircrew a few weeks back had conditional offers from CFRC London for RMC.


----------



## Domagala

So.  If you get accepted,  they call you.  And if you don't get accepted,  they still call you to tell you.  Now what happens if they don't call you?  Are you on a waiting list or something?   How does that work?


----------



## Outrak

You don't need to worry, I have not received a call yet either. 
I have been following this thread and many of the experienced contributers are telling us that we may not get the call untill april.
To answer your question, you will get called.


----------



## Domagala

I guess the wait is just making me nervous.


----------



## yoman

My file manager told me to call him in early May if I don't receive a call before then. 

On a second note, the second ROTP board sat last week. News from that board should hopefully be out soon.


----------



## stefwills

My personal worry is, not getting accepted to ROTP and ending up without a summer job. Sorry, a REAL summer job. I'm starting up at PRes application tomorrow at my local CFRC so that if I don't get ROTP I have a military related back up plan for the summer and immediate future. The gas station just doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## Perfect_Clark

stefwills said:
			
		

> My personal worry is, not getting accepted to ROTP and ending up without a summer job. Sorry, a REAL summer job. I'm starting up at PRes application tomorrow at my local CFRC so that if I don't get ROTP I have a military related back up plan for the summer and immediate future. The gas station just doesn't cut it anymore.



I hear that. I had to quit my lifeguarding job banking on passing my aircrew medicals... still no call, and no job. It's nervewracking isn't it?


----------



## George Wallace

Perhaps a little advice that is given to young soldiers prior to Deployment is applicable here.


Advice given to soldiers prior to Deployment "not to spend their money before they leave" because their deployment can be cancelled at the last minute, could also be applied to your situation.  Until you are actually on the plane/train/bus, you have not been deployed/selected, and you have not earned that money.  

Or perhaps.......Don't count your chickens before they are hatched.


If your sole plan is to be accepted to the CF, and you have not made other contingency plans, you may land up loosing out on both.


----------



## Lumber

Perfect_Clark said:
			
		

> I had to quit my lifeguarding job banking on passing my aircrew medicals...



Why did you 'have' to quit your lifeguarding job?

As GW points out, until you are actually on the plane/train/bus you haven't been selected yet. So, why not keep you lifeguarding job, then when/if you get selected, and only then, call up your lifeguarding job and tell them that you're quitting? Why do it before? Why shoot yourself in the foot?

I worked full time at the front desk of a hotel during my application process. It wasn't until three weeks before I left for IAP that I finally told my boss about my change of career, and that was two (2) months after being told of my acceptance into ROTP.


----------



## infamous_p

Perfect_Clark said:
			
		

> I hear that. I had to quit my lifeguarding job banking on passing my aircrew medicals... still no call, and no job. It's nervewracking isn't it?



...you've said in previous posts that you were already given an offer of ROTP... 

?


----------



## Lumber

infamous_p said:
			
		

> ...you've said in previous posts that you were already given an offer of ROTP...
> 
> ?




Nerve racking....isn't it?


----------



## aesop081

infamous_p said:
			
		

> ...you've said in previous posts that you were already given an offer of ROTP...
> 
> ?



He can have a conditional offer for ROTP pending satisfactory completion of aircrew selection process.


----------



## Perfect_Clark

Lumber said:
			
		

> Why did you 'have' to quit your lifeguarding job?
> 
> As GW points out, until you are actually on the plane/train/bus you haven't been selected yet. So, why not keep you lifeguarding job, then when/if you get selected, and only then, call up your lifeguarding job and tell them that you're quitting? Why do it before? Why shoot yourself in the foot?
> 
> I worked full time at the front desk of a hotel during my application process. It wasn't until three weeks before I left for IAP that I finally told my boss about my change of career, and that was two (2) months after being told of my acceptance into ROTP.



I "had" to quit because it's lifeguarding and swimming instruction. This session (like a school term) goes from March to the end of June. If I get accepted I have to go to BMOQ on May 4th. So since I can't teach half the lessons then pass the kids off to another instructor, yes I did have to quit.


----------



## Lumber

Perfect_Clark said:
			
		

> I "had" to quit because it's lifeguarding and swimming instruction. This session (like a school term) goes from March to the end of June. If I get accepted I have to go to BMOQ on May 4th. So since I can't teach half the lessons then pass the kids off to another instructor, yes I did have to quit.



I've had instructors and even my Plt Commander switced during the middle of my two (ha...) courses. It's not impossible to replace you.


----------



## benny88

Lumber said:
			
		

> I've had instructors and even my Plt Commander switced during the middle of my two (ha...) courses. It's not impossible to replace you.



  Ditto, but I think Clark's actions were valid. Let's not hijack the thread too bad on whether he should have stayed teaching the doggy paddle.


----------



## breezie

Try moving back to Canada from being in Japan for several years just to submit my application. I came back to no job, no savings, no house, no hometown, and had no idea if or when I would get in. Trusting that I'll pass my aircrew exam, I'll be going to RMC one year after coming back. I know that everyone's situation is different, but if not having a summer job is such a massive issue, I'm guessing that dealing with the uncertainties that are sure to come with the job will be difficult for some to deal with.


----------



## Calgone

While we are discussing quitting jobs and  the scenarios we are in, I have a question. I have applied for ROTP and put in my application that I wish to attend RMC. Currently I am in my first year of University, now potentially if I get accepted into RMC and find out that my courses will not get credited towards the RMC courses. 

Would it benefit me more to drop my Civvy U classes and take up a full time job (save up money) and focus on physical fitness? or 

Would it benefit me to complete my last semester at my university as it would give me experience and help me with courses in RMC, then after completing that take up a job and the fitness aspect?

Personal experience stories and advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Calgone said:
			
		

> Would it benefit me more to drop my Civvy U classes and take up a full time job (save up money) and focus on physical fitness? or
> 
> Would it benefit me to complete my last semester at my university as it would give me experience and help me with courses in RMC, then after completing that take up a job and the fitness aspect?
> 
> Personal experience stories and advice is greatly appreciated!



Short answer:

Stay in school.  Don't worry about money, if you get ROTP you'll get paid.  If you don't you'll at least have some school done.

Focus on fitness in any case.


----------



## DChamberlain-NAVY

Agreed. I'm in 2nd year at Queen's and transferring to ROTP at RMC. 

I can't say anything for certain but I understand that they can and do validate 'some' university credits for electives at least. So perhaps you might not get direct credit equivalences, but you might have a bit more 'free time' due to electives being credited. So I think you have nothing to lose by finishing your year.


----------



## Calgone

Yeah that's what I was planning on doing, I do only have a month left of school anyway.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Good call.   Like Mr. T said, "Don't be a Fool. Stay in School!"


----------



## babu

since the march 18 board meeting for second round selection, has anybody recieved an offer as of yet?


----------



## Calgone

Most definitely not. I hope I get that call soon!


----------



## babu

they should be going out this week, am i right?


----------



## SMP

Maybe, I was told that calls for Round 2 would be going out this week and next week. But there's no guarantee when you'll receive a call, it could be as late as August.


----------



## billypark

Any day now.

B.C. was one of the last provinces to hear back from Borden for the last round. Sigh.


----------



## babu

Hey, any more updates or has anybody recieved anymore calls?


----------



## billypark

I don't think any calls have been made.


----------



## jchoe

I also am waiting and so far no call yet.. lol good luck to everyone~!!


----------



## robint76

Apparently they got the ROTP acceptances from RMC this past Friday at the Halifax CFRC.  So hopefully we should be hearing something very soon.


----------



## checkmate_ca

I got a call for second round ROTP from CFRC Toronto last friday 28 MAR 08.


----------



## babu

Hey checkmate, what region are you from?


----------



## checkmate_ca

I live in Toronto if thats what you are asking. I applied through CFRC Toronto.


----------



## Calgone

What I got from CFRC Calgary today was that they would be sending out offers in the next week or so.


----------



## billypark

For all RMC/ROTP hopefuls in BC (Happy 150th Birthday Beautiful British Columbia):

I called CFRC Vancouver yesterday, and they said calls *might* be going out this week.  Again, no one is 100% sure at this point.

I am really quite nervous about it.  My marks were all over the place, and I am not an extremely well-rounded individual, to make matters worse.  Who knows? Maybe they'll give me a chance.

*Good luck* to everyone else, who haven't got their calls yet.


----------



## Outrak

checkmate_ca said:
			
		

> I got a call for second round ROTP from CFRC Toronto last friday 28 MAR 08.



well? did you get accepted?


----------



## jchoe

I'm in Ottawa and still no call.. they said mid-March before for the 2nd round but
I realize things take longer so just waiting like the rest~
Good luck!!


----------



## infamous_p

Patience is a virtue my friends.


----------



## stefwills

Patience is indeed virtue, and just because none of US have got any calls, does not mean we're the only ones applying. Remember there are many other applicants in every one of our zones and some in the same trades, who may be more qualified. I have a PRes application almost finished up with the 33CER because of the low number of nursing spots available. I hope you guys didn't keep all your eggs in the same basket.

Good luck to all of those who have not heard yet.

Cheers,


----------



## jchoe

yes~ patience is truly needed! 
i understand that there are many people applying across the whole nation
hopefully we get phone calls soon~  ;D


----------



## checkmate_ca

Outrak said:
			
		

> well? did you get accepted?



Yes. I got an offer for RMC but decided to reject that offer and put in for second round. They call me and told me that I was offer ROTP civ at U of T.


----------



## Calgone

I just recieved a call today from CFRC Calgary and I got accepted into RMC for this upcoming year. I didn't get my first, but was offered Naval Engineer. I have yet to accept or decline as Im going to look more into that career.


----------



## Lumber

Calgone said:
			
		

> I just recieved a call today from CFRC Calgary and I got accepted into RMC for this upcoming year. I didn't get my first, but was offered Naval Engineer. I have yet to accept or decline as Im going to look more into that career.



What was your first choice?

And there is no "Naval Engineer". It's either Marine Systems Engineer (MSE) or Naval Combat Systems Engineer (NCSE), which did they offer you?


----------



## Calgone

That's what I was told was a Naval Engineer, I assume I should call back and gather more info?


----------



## dwalter

Lumber, they might have only said Naval Engineering if they are sticking with their new system of not assigning a specific job until after BMOQ. It means Calgone could end up as either type of Naval Engineer.


----------



## Calgone

As well, I was told by my file manager that I could switch elements from sea to land, but how hard is it actually to switch over in RMC from one element to another?


----------



## Lumber

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> Lumber, they might have only said Naval Engineering if they are sticking with their new system of not assigning a specific job until after BMOQ. It means Calgone could end up as either type of Naval Engineer.



Sorry, I forgot about the new system.


----------



## alan72

I got a call a month ago saying I was accepted for Naval Logistics...

Currently waiting for my enrollment package,
They say it's still being processed.

Are any of you waiting for your package to be processed as well?
I live in Vancouver,BC.


----------



## militarymum

At risk of being labelled a lurker, in only my second post, I am happy that my son received his phone call today with an offer to attend RMC to study aerospace engineering.  I am grateful to the many people who have contributed solid information to help him prepare his application as well as the insight to his planned career.  To those who still await that call, the best of luck to you and may you have the patience you'll need.  As it has been stated often, the new system means no trade is offered now.  However, he is anxious to begin his studies and is happy to follow the footsteps of many.


----------



## dwalter

alan72 said:
			
		

> I got a call a month ago saying I was accepted for Naval Logistics...
> 
> Currently waiting for my enrollment package,
> They say it's still being processed.
> 
> Are any of you waiting for your package to be processed as well?
> I live in Vancouver,BC.



I live around Vancouver too, I'm still waiting for my course dates/ enrollment. I'm sticking with civvi U and I'm just done my first year now so they wanted to send me packing this summer if they could, but it seems they are waiting for St. Jean to find out if they can make room. As for the actual info package in terms of the ROTP program, I'm supposedly getting one this month, we'll have to see about that.


----------



## billypark

Good news!
I got the call today for RMC and obviously accepted.
It's for an Arts degree there.
I forgot what the recruiter said about the additional information that he is supposed send me.

I am assuming that other people in B.C. got their calls today as well.
Hope to see you guys at BMOQ or whater it is called.


----------



## pilot88

Has anyone who has done their application through CFRC Winnipeg heard anything yet regarding ROTP? Or even for pilot which I guess now would be air operator since you are not given a trade just as yet?


----------



## Yasha

Quick question. What is the enrollment package with the additional information that have to send include? What is regarding etc...?


----------



## Lumber

Yasha said:
			
		

> Quick question. What is the enrollment package with the additional information that have to send include? What is regarding etc...?



Information regarding the enrollment process, information you'll need for BMOQ and for attending RMC, such as how to get there and what to bring. It also includes (well, mine did) a booklet on CF Families, sort of a guide to handling family matters for new members. Things of that nature.


----------



## Yasha

Lumber said:
			
		

> Information regarding the enrollment process, information you'll need for BMOW and for attending RMC, such as how to get there and what to bring. It also includes (well, mine did) a booklet on CF Families, sort of a guide to handling family matters for new members. Things of that nature.



BMOW? I think I have an idea of what it stands for but not sure. Thanks


----------



## Lumber

Yasha said:
			
		

> BMOW? I think I have an idea of what it stands for but not sure. Thanks



Sorry, typo that I missed. Edited, and should be more clear now!


----------



## infamous_p

Received the call today for ROTP Civvie-U, Air Operations. Two years of Civvie-U remaining, BMOQ Summer 2009.

Apparently calls are going out this week, so for those still waiting, remember, patience is a virtue.

For those of you wondering.. I'm out of CFRC Toronto.



Edited: addition


----------



## yoman

Received the call today for ROTP Sea Ops! One year at St-Jean followed by three at RMC.  ;D


----------



## infamous_p

yoman said:
			
		

> Received the call today for ROTP Sea Ops! One year at St-Jean followed by three at RMC.  ;D



Congratulations.


----------



## yoman

infamous_p said:
			
		

> Congratulations.



To you as well.


----------



## Lumber

yoman said:
			
		

> One year at St-Jean followed by three at RMC.  ;D



Can anyone answer why they are doing this instead of just doing 4 years at RMC?


----------



## billypark

One question.
I've been accepted to RMC for Arts, but what happens if your marks fall? My school is sending out an upgraded transcript, and a couple of my course marks have dropped while others have risen.  Could somebody shed some light on this issue?
Thanks so much.


----------



## Yasha

On that same note, I asked the recruiting centre if I had to send my final transcript marks for my post-secondary marks this year, they said nothing was needed. Is this because they have my high school marks and some post-secondary marks etc... to get an idea. Can someone shed some light on this?


----------



## yoman

Lumber said:
			
		

> Can anyone answer why they are doing this instead of just doing 4 years at RMC?



I was told they are sending some arts students to St-Jean for a year due to a lack of beds at RMC.


----------



## Calgone

Yasha, When I was accepted the recruiter told me that I was starting over at RMC. I asked if I needed my updated post secondary marks, she said no and that I should just complete this year so that it was not a waste of money.


----------



## Yasha

Thanks Calgone. Understood.


----------



## pilot88

Hey guys, anyone know why offers will be going out as late as august, i mean in previous years they would have been done by now i think, especially since once u get an offer u are usually on basic training within the same year?


----------



## stefwills

No calls here yet, but I supposed not getting a call saying I've been rejected is also a good thing. Any nursing applicants receive calls yet?


----------



## Lumber

pilot88 said:
			
		

> i mean in previous years they would have been done by now i think



No, there have been offers sent out as late as august in the past. 

Last minute selection boards, people deciding at the last minute that they don't want to go to RMC after already accepting RMC, releases during summer training: these are all possible reasons for last minute offers.


----------



## George Wallace

pilot88 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, anyone know why offers will be going out as late as august, i mean in previous years they would have been done by now i think, especially since once u get an offer u are usually on basic training within the same year?



Did you learn English in High School?


----------



## SupersonicMax

pilot88 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, anyone know why offers will be going out as late as august, i mean in previous years they would have been done by now i think, especially since once u get an offer u are usually on basic training within the same year?



Got my offer in May 2000, basic in June 2000.  You have plenty of time.


----------



## Yasha

Is it true that basic will be after first year now?


----------



## pilot88

Ah ok, thanks so much for your help guys!


----------



## SMP

Yes, I was a nursing app who has recieved a call. I was told that all Nurse O's were picked up on the January selection board, this information coming from my CFRC. I'd recommend calling your recruiter and asking about your file status.


----------



## breezie

Yasha, do a search on IAP Kingston, there's a thread that talks about the new system that's being installed for RMC Cadets this year. Basic will be next year, sounds like a mini IAP will be in August at RMC before FYOP. 

You know you've been reading these forums for a while when you start writing in alphabet soup!!


----------



## stefwills

I have been calling and visiting my CFRC every two weeks since January. No news on the nursing selections, except that I've been merit listed. The recruiters don't seem to know what's going on, and my file manager has been away every time I call or visit. I'm going to go down there and sort it out, because from what I've heard the file manager knows more about my situation than the recruiters.


----------



## kincanucks

_what I've heard the file manager knows more about my situation than the recruiters._

That is because it is the file manager's responsibility to look after your file now and not the recruiters as their job is finished as far as you are concerned.  The file manager will contact you when there is something to tell you.

HH


----------



## breezie

Hi all, I just stuck a post on the IAP Kingston thread about receiving enrolment packages if you wanted info. In a nutshell, the official letters will be sent out in May. I'm in BC, in case it's different for other provinces.


----------



## Devon_W

Just got my phone call. It was delayed due to ongoing medical problems that have now been resolved. I was accepted into Land Ops and will be going to Fort St. Jean in Quebec for a prep year and then RMC for the next four. Look forward to meeting some of you later.

Devon


----------



## Jack Nastyface

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _what I've heard the file manager knows more about my situation than the recruiters._
> 
> That is because it is the file manager's responsibility to look after your file now and not the recruiters as their job is finished as far as you are concerned.  The file manager will contact you when there is something to tell you.
> 
> HH


In actual fact Kincanucks, in our AOR it is the interviewing Military Career Counsellor who will contact the successful ROTP applicant with his/her offer. After the first selection board in mid-Feb almost 85% of the offers were extended. Some offers may be thrown back into the mix due to rejections, failure to be accepted into civvy u (if asking for civvy u), aircrew selection failure, changing medical condition, injuries etc. After the 2nd look in March there were a few crumbs left. You can apply at any time of the year for ROTP. If you apply now, though, it will be for commencing RMC/civvy u in Sept 2009.


----------



## kincanucks

Jack Nastyface said:
			
		

> In actual fact Kincanucks, in our AOR it is the interviewing Military Career Counsellor who will contact the successful ROTP applicant with his/her offer. After the first selection board in mid-Feb almost 85% of the offers were extended. Some offers may be thrown back into the mix due to rejections, failure to be accepted into civvy u (if asking for civvy u), aircrew selection failure, changing medical condition, injuries etc. After the 2nd look in March there were a few crumbs left. You can apply at any time of the year for ROTP. If you apply now, though, it will be for commencing RMC/civvy u in Sept 2009.



Yes perhaps I should have been more specific.  It is the File Manager's job to handle the administration of the file and if there is an offer it is usually the job of the MCC to contact the applicant directly as in the case of ROTP offers or rejections.  Better?


----------

